# Shady explorer



## hellize (Oct 21, 2017)

Shady explorer.



The choke brings the awakening, which drags him back from the rim of oblivion. A heavy cough accompanied by nausea forces the poisoning salt water out of the lungs, leaving a bitter taste behind. 
Seemingly no one else survived the storm, no corpses, no ship, only some weathered crates washed ashore can be found, with their edges poking out under the soft yellow sand, pointing towards the starlit sky, mocking heaven itself.
A heavy branch, previously spending its existence as a driftwood, helps to smash one of the nearby crates, scattering its bellies contents all over the beach. Some clothes, a piece of map, obviously a shred of a larger one, and a quite welcomed item: a blade! Not a real weapon, but decent enough if needed.
Abruptly a blunt blow pestles the nights peace as a small stone bounces off of the back of his head, leaving a nearly painful, but annoyingly plangent vibration in his skull. 
A nearby bush rustles as he turns, but the nights gaping void swallows instantly the sound of the small creature's retreat into the woods, leaving him with nothing but an oafish and clueless expression on his face. 
Over the deserted beach, beyond the forest he suddenly perceives a suspicious ancient ruin, seemingly undisturbed for centuries.
Well... there is nothing else to do on this strand...and he does have a blade at least...

It is an epic set actually. The larger one is 45.5 cm long, the blade is 29 cm long, 4.8 cm wide and 5 mm thick. The smaller knife is 23 cm long, its blade is 11.5 cm long, 2.8 cm wide and 3.5 mm thick. Both have wenge handles with bronze pins and both are scrapmascus san mai, forged largely of 5160, 1.2516 and L6 on a 5160 core. The sheath is made of thick cowhide.


PS: finally the Elex is out! I have been waiting for it since an eternity!  Really hope it will be at least as good as the gothic and risen games.
Now I only have to find a decent pirate version, bwahahha (nah, just kidding  )


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 21, 2017)

These look like hunting knives. Certainly good ones.

While hunted ingredients - if you MUST be a carnist - should certainly be encouraged in kitchens, any actual hunting taking place in a kitchen usually indicates an undesired emergency.


----------



## hellize (Oct 21, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> These look like hunting knives. Certainly good ones.
> 
> While hunted ingredients - if you MUST be a carnist - should certainly be encouraged in kitchens, any actual hunting taking place in a kitchen usually indicates an undesired emergency.



Thanks! 
Well, once I did hunted a gopher in our kitchen.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 21, 2017)

With a damascus knife?


----------



## hellize (Oct 21, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> With a damascus knife?



with a broom actually, didn't wanted to kill it, only to throw it out


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice work as usual, dig the combination of your damascus and the wenge. Both nice textures. 

How is the large knife sharpened? No ricasso?


----------



## hellize (Oct 22, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Nice work as usual, dig the combination of your damascus and the wenge. Both nice textures.
> 
> How is the large knife sharpened? No ricasso?



Thank you, glad you like it! 
It has a secondary edge like all damascus


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope at least some of my humour is forgiven


----------



## hellize (Oct 23, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Hope at least some of my humour is forgiven



I'm not a priest


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 28, 2017)

Ricasso? Secondary edge? I need to go back to knife school


----------

